# Kerry breaks leg in French bike crash, returning to Boston



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The A-HOLE Will Want A Purple Heart For It !!!*

Kerry breaks leg in French bike crash, returning to Boston
U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry has broken his leg in bike crash near Geneva and has called off the rest of a four-nation trip.
http://www.wcvb.com/news/john-kerry-breaks-leg-in-bike-crash-ends-overseas-trip-early/33314890


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Visit This Site:

John Kerry was one of those dishonorably dismissed from the Navy for collaborating with Viet Cong

http://www.americans-working-together.com/jack_cunningham/id33.html









 VIETNAM VETERANS NEVER GIVE UP
*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hillary was overheard reacting to the news by saying, "If it were me, I wouldn't have broken MY leg." but someone immediately pointed out, "Maybe not, but in that same French town about a dozen Americans would have been killed." Bill was seen chucking in the background while throwing his arm around a little blond with big boobs.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Was he riding his little pink bike??


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Was he riding his little pink bike??
> View attachment 3917


If he did, it might have gone down like this...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> Kerry breaks leg in French bike crash, returning to Boston
> Is there a difference between a "French bike crash and an American bike crash?
> http://www.wcvb.com/news/john-kerry-breaks-leg-in-bike-crash-ends-overseas-trip-early/33314890


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup he will try to get a medal from France.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't seem to muster the energy to even try to pretend that I care.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Too bad he didn't break his neck !


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Just another thought on this one...if the European Health Care System is so good that Kerry and his Democrats wrecked ours to copy it, then why didn't he just have it fixed there?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Tuna!!!
I gave a gun safety/firearms law brief to some folks for our community safety day. Your pal Dave W. helped me out. Nice Fella!

BTW.......Kerry sucks balls!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

No, no, France! You keep that treasonous coward and his little _friend._ While you're at it, take our turd in the white house. Remember when you said that odrama embodies the "return of America into the hearts of the people of the world." _That's working out great! _
Yeah, it's high time we start sending our trash to other countries like they do to us!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Yup he will try to get a medal from France.


Croix de la Bicyclette/Honneur de la jambe cassée


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry.


----------

